# Enjoyed the rain this morning



## missingND (Aug 26, 2005)

because I had two birds come into the field but because of the rain I was in a pop up blind and couldn't convince either bird to come into gun range. About 8:30 rain let up so I ditched the blind and headed into the woods. I found a nice spot yelped once and had a gobbler real close. I no sooner sit down and he was on me. To his surprise all he got for his troubles was a neck full of #4 hard shot. 

This was my first time turkey hunting and got him on public land to boot! 22lbs, 10" beard, only 3/4" spurs but needless to say the tail and beard are drying now for the mount. I'm heading back out this week for the bigger ones that wouldn't come into range this morning


----------



## Whateversbitn (Mar 2, 2008)

Great bird! Way to stick it out during tough times. Congrats on your 1st bird.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Awesome man. Super jealous. At least it worked out for someone!


----------



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

Well done. I'm headed out this week for my first turkey hunt. I hope I have the same outcome!


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

congrats. had a tough time on public this morning myself, seen zero and heard zero. heading back out on Wednesday though.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

nice bird, congrats


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Great job on getting that bird.


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Sweet, congrats!!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

can`t ask for more than that on opening day!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

congrats on a real tough day !!!!


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

Which one is the turkey?
Just kiddin! Nice job


----------

